# should I avoid Minneapolis?



## warcloud (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm hitching south from Fergus falls MN to Albert Lea MN. (A little over 250 miles...as the crow fly's). I was wondering if I should avoid Minneapolis if possible or take my chances. Just don't wanna get stuck in the city when I need to be about a hour south or so. I got a feeling this decision might be out ta my hands. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2014)

while i've only been there a handful of times, [HASHTAG]#Minneapolis[/HASHTAG] isn't that bad of a city. personally i wouldn't mind hitching there, there's a lot of good people. maybe just bring some change to take the bus to the outskirts of town.


----------



## warcloud (Jun 20, 2014)

Great. The more I think about it...I might just tramp around and see what I can get into. Only been there a handful a times myself. Thanks Matt


----------



## meathook (Jun 20, 2014)

minneapolis is the shit! i currently live about 30 mins south of there. just a warning- unfortunately minnesota is BLOWN UP AS FUCK this time of year cause a lot of kids get on/off the high line here. wouldn't recommend any sign flying in the burbs and don't piss off any cops. if you stop in minneapolis and you crack spange in front of Hard Times or the Hideaway [where i work]_* i will fucking find you and shit in yer mouth*_. that being said, there are lots of really nice people, including punx/ex-travelers. have fun! also hitching in mn is usually super easy.


----------



## MEOW (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be in Minneapolis tonight!


----------



## GinGin (Jul 25, 2014)

meathook said:


> minneapolis is the shit! i currently live about 30 mins south of there. just a warning- unfortunately minnesota is BLOWN UP AS FUCK this time of year cause a lot of kids get on/off the high line here. wouldn't recommend any sign flying in the burbs and don't piss off any cops. if you stop in minneapolis and you crack spange in front of Hard Times or the Hideaway [where i work]_* i will fucking find you and shit in yer mouth*_. that being said, there are lots of really nice people, including punx/ex-travelers. have fun! also hitching in mn is usually super easy.


Rule no.1 never fuck with hard times
Rule no.2 eat the biscuits and gravy.. Shits dank!


----------



## Sadie (Aug 4, 2014)

hey dude i live here and tryin to learn about trains to blow this joint.. you know anything?


----------

